# Shredder RX



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

I just found a old AM shredder RX. Are these reliable RX's? Its smaller than any car RX's iv seen including my xxl.

Im tempted to buy a JR XR2 so that I can use such a small RX.

Anyone used one? or remember them?

Thanks


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Had 2.........they were absolute JUNK. We had nothing but problems with glitching. Couldn't get 20 feet away from you before you started getting radio hits no matter what frequency we tried. You can try it for yourself if you'd like but from personal experience they weren't worth the small price I paid for them. They were small, cheap, and didn't work worth a darn.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Try it in a car before you throw it away. I have run one in my BRP car for a year or two with no problems. Range has been no problem as we run on a 90x50 track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

But Don no one has crystals like YOU !!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks for the good words!!!!


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the input. 2 good reports and one bad. Hope I have a good one. I will use it with a old TX and make sure it has enough range for my small LHS indoor track. Then buy a programmable TX like the JR XR2 or KO Propo EX5.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

It turns out to be a 75mhz RX ,but couldnt get ch2 to work with my mamba. It did work with a brushed ESC but seemed glitchy. Channel one was fine and ranged checked easy. Who tunes & trouble shoots receivers well? Its a shame cuz the RX so darn small and perfect for my next project.


----------

